# Avocado trees



## Fishin' Soldier

I was wondering if an avocado tree will grow in SE texas? I have a few seeds drying and was wondering do I need more than one to germinate the other? How long does it take to start producing fruit? I eat alot avocados and thught it might be coolto have my own tree.


----------



## Little-bit

I have tried to grow them several times here in Wadsworth with no luck. However I have a friend here that has several that produce. It took them about 7 years to start producing. He just puts the seed in the ground, marks it, and waters it often. He makes me so mad! He can grow anything and I try like heck and I cant even grow mold on the cheese in the fridge...


----------



## fin&feather

Funny you posted this, I picked up a few and took the girls out to plant it in our fish bog filter. Not sure how it will work but I remember putting them partially into water when growing up and they would take root. I'm pretty sure we can make it do something but not sure it wont be as plentiful as the ones we had in Peru but if I can get it to look ½ as good we are in business.


----------



## thabeezer

Here you go..this guy is supposedly the citrus tree guru

http://johnpanza.googlepages.com/howtoplantfruitseeds


----------



## tngbmt

omg .. 7 years ??
i have a 4 year old in ground (beaumont).. 
trim back every year in the spring.


----------



## Long Pole

Yeah, In-laws in Katy have a compost in the back yard and took and threw some on the side of the house and now they have a 20' Avocado tree. They got some good ones off of there this year. I think it's the first year.


----------



## Procrastinator

Here's an older thread on it.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=176405&highlight=Avocado+trees


----------



## rodwade

Lula Avacados are commercial avacados from the RGV. I got one myself. They had some 3' plants with avacado's on them already. Don't plant from a seed it takes 2x as long to get fruit. Get you a grafted plant. Mines doing well however I just got it about a month ago. You need well drained soil for them. If you hit up your nursery there should be several brands, Lula's however were specifically grown for South Texas. You just have to keep them out of the frost for a couple years until they get established.


----------



## Fishaholic

We have one that just started producing Avocados last year. It took 12 years to produce. We are in SE Houston also.


----------



## Aggie Chris

Anyone know where one can't pick up the Lula variety around Clear Lake or the Woodlands?


----------



## Aggie Chris

Whoops..where one CAN pick up the Lula variety....I've found all the places in the area where I CAN'T find them!


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS

Maas nursery had 7 foot trees for 150$ should have fruit next year---- they told us it can be 10+years to get fruit from a plant started from a seed


----------



## rodwade

Lula's can be found online or at some Private nursery. Houston Garden Center didn't carry them withn I lived in the Clear Lake area. I got mine from Turners Nursery in Corpus and they had 3 or 4 more. They had one larger one for $99 and the smaller for $49.


----------



## finfinder951

*Avocado*

there's a fellow somewhere around Lake Jackson that is supposed to be a fantastic resource for citrus or avocado trees. I'll try to find out.

Here ya go;

http://johnpanza.googlepages.com/


----------



## LIVIN

I was making guacamoleone evening and planted 4 seeds in a pot.
We watched it for 1 year and then planted it in backyard.
This is 2 years growth and so far it shows no sign of stopping.
If anyone knows what type of avocado tree it is or any suggestions as to how to keepit growing and start producing fruit I would appreciate it....
Thanks


----------



## Saltwater Soul

*Got a huge one*

I bought a house three years ago that has a big one. I don't know what kind it is, but I do know they grow here in the Memorial area. This tree is likely 40 feet tall and that is after Ike blew the top off. Last year it had a ton of avacados on it but squirrels and then Ike took care of them. This year, it produced very few but has some hanging on it now.

For perspective, that is a 8 foot tall fence in the foreground and a 2 story house in the background. Sorry, I didn't get focus right on the avacado.


----------



## seattleman1969

Back in the late 70's early 80's I had a relative who had a HUGE avocado tree in her backyard in Old Baytown, very near the original Baytown Seafood place. after she passed her family sold the property so I don't know what became of the tree but it was huge enough for me to climb when I was 10-12 years old and it produced avocados more years than not. 

I don't know the variety either but i do know they will grow!


----------



## fish1kemah

Bought three this summer , watered often but the draught took its toll on two and the third is suffering, Best of luck with them,

T.


----------



## locolobo

*avacado trees*

I have several and you are welcome to come by and dig some up if you want to. I live outside of Angleton. I throw kitchen scraps in the "flower bed" beside the garage, right outside the back door. My version of a compost pile. I have 5 or six growing there now. Had to cut one down last year. It had gotten taller than the eave of the garage and I was afraid it would tear the eave off. Also I have two Papaya trees that came up the same way. Not afraid of them though due to the way they grow. Been getting Papayas off of one for two yearss now and the other ine started producing this year. I have not had any success transplanting the avacados yet but will keep trying. The wife has one tree in a pot in the kitchen window that will be going in the ground this coming spring. Harold


----------



## onthestringer

*Avacado Tree*

Little Bit you have to stop trying to grow them in concrete. I know who you are talking about and they taste very good! He told me not to dry the seed just put it in the ground and water.



Little-bit said:


> I have tried to grow them several times here in Wadsworth with no luck. However I have a friend here that has several that produce. It took them about 7 years to start producing. He just puts the seed in the ground, marks it, and waters it often. He makes me so mad! He can grow anything and I try like heck and I cant even grow mold on the cheese in the fridge...


----------



## Hurley

started planting seeds late fall and have 1 over 2ft already and 5 more that have sprouted. i know i wont get any avocados in a few years but was surprised that they have sprouted and grown.


----------

